# buying a condo



## flying.assassin.86 (Dec 29, 2010)

is buying a condo in hong kong expensive?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Compared to where? JW


----------

